# Beretta Xtreme Unico (A400 in Camo)



## C Cape (Jul 22, 2011)

Well Beretta has finally released the A400 in Camo.  Our Beretta rep brought one by the store this morning and said we were the first dealer in the state to actually see it!  So much for everyone saying it would be released shortly after duck season.  We're placing orders Monday and the guns should start shipping in September.

It's a very sweet feeling gun.  Not as bulky as the Xtrema 2 and the kickoff is actually built into the stock rather than being added to the end of it. 

Here's a teaser.....


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jul 22, 2011)

*One problem*

I have shot one of these and it feels great and all except one problem...every time you shoot it makes a "DOING!" sound (kickoff spring) and it gets pretty annoying. I like beretta but if you want a good duck gun i would go with the new remington versamax. i shot one and that is by far one of the best feeling/shooting guns i have shot. Highly reccomend it.


----------



## C Cape (Jul 22, 2011)

You've shot one of these?  This was the first one the GA rep had seen much less anyone having them to shoot.

Or do you mean you shot the wood version?  If so, the kickoff is done completely differently on this gun.


----------



## dwdrums (Jul 22, 2011)

this is an A400 Xtreme not a 391 Xtrema 2.  The kickoff is located in the middle of thestock and is totally different than previous 391 or A400 Unico models.  Its not on the market until September so I'm quite sure you've not shot this partiular model.


----------



## C Cape (Jul 22, 2011)

dwdrums said:


> this is an a400 xtreme not a 391 xtrema 2.  The kickoff is located in the middle of thestock and is totally different than previous 391 or a400 unico models.  Its not on the market until september so i'm quite sure you've not shot this partiular model.



+1....


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jul 22, 2011)

C Cape said:


> You've shot one of these?  This was the first one the GA rep had seen much less anyone having them to shoot.
> 
> Or do you mean you shot the wood version?  If so, the kickoff is done completely differently on this gun.



Yes i went and shot a national shotgun competition in illinois last week and test shot one of these max 4 camo. a400 unico.


----------



## C Cape (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I stand corrected my friend....


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jul 22, 2011)

*100% positive*



dwdrums said:


> this is an A400 Xtreme not a 391 Xtrema 2.  The kickoff is located in the middle of thestock and is totally different than previous 391 or A400 Unico models.  Its not on the market until September so I'm quite sure you've not shot this partiular model.



110% sure i have believe it or not just got back last week from illinois for a national shooting competition. There were vendors like remington, winchester, BERETTA, etc. The beretta store had 2 of them to test shoot. max 4 camo xtreme unico a400. 28 inch barrel. i test shot one. thats the only place i have seen them. Even the beretta people said that it hadnt yet been released but it was there for people to test shoot. and if you still dont believe me then go test shoot one and tell me it doesnt make a "DOING!" noise when you shoot it.


----------



## dwdrums (Jul 22, 2011)

B Slayer my apologies.    they had it at Sparta I assume?  I'm shooting it on Mon or Tues so I'll see for myself


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jul 22, 2011)

dwdrums said:


> B Slayer my apologies.    they had it at Sparta I assume?  I'm shooting it on Mon or Tues so I'll see for myself



Yep. I shot the sctp nationals in sparta and the had 2 up there. You might like it but that noise just annoyed me. I shot the remington versamax and would highly reccomend it. Its one of the best hunting shotguns out there IMO.


----------



## Payne1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Any more word on how the Beretta A 400 shoots?


----------



## WFL (Aug 21, 2011)

Did they change the barrel nut on the end. We have had area in the shop and that the only thing that I have found that was a problem.  I contacted them about it but have not had one of the last few built.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 22, 2011)

*Same as " Explor" ?*

Is this the same as the Unico Explor with the wood stock and greenish receiver?       I shot one of those last December in AR and the recoil reduction was impressive.  Rest of the gun and how well it handled was just as impressive.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 22, 2011)

i got a new beretta last yr and loved it the first 10 -15 shots ,then i shot the new Browning MAXUS  in Bottom Land  and was'nt ever happy again...but the Berretta is a awesome gun &so is this one im sure..a400 is nice to the eyes for sure..except for that max-4 camo..not a fan of it..

going to try this a400 out,might change my mind again.lol


----------



## stowe (Aug 22, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> i got a new beretta last yr and loved it the first 10 -15 shots ,then i shot the new Browning MAXUS  in Bottom Land  and was'nt ever happy again...but the Berretta is a awesome gun &so is this one im sure..a400 is nice to the eyes for sure..except for that max-4 camo..not a fan of it..
> 
> going to try this a400 out,might change my mind again.lol



Its hard to hide money   Im just sayin


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 22, 2011)

stowe said:


> Its hard to hide money   Im just sayin



WHAT EVER...I STAY IN THE SOUP LINE..


----------



## nrohrbach (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine came in on Friday! It's the REAL DEAL! The kick off system is just sick, shooting 2.75's felt like my 20ga. or maybe less. Patterned awesome, will be dropping ducks with it in SD a week from tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it inertia operated recoil, or gas ???

What's the price tag ??


----------



## pitbull (Oct 10, 2011)

Waldens in augusta had this gun 2 weeks ago. Owner was pushing it hard. He only had 1. It was sold but made it stay for a demo until others come in.


----------



## nrohrbach (Oct 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it inertia operated recoil, or gas ???
> 
> What's the price tag ??



It's a gas operated system with rotating bolt head and an updated feeding system. Shoots 2.75 to 3.5's, mix and match your 3 shells even. I couldn't get it foul if I tried, was loading a 3.5, then a 2.75 and 3, 2.75 then a 3.5, fires quick and spits em all out. 

MSRP is $1700, saw one at Gander Mountain for $1495 I believe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

C Cape said:


> Well Beretta has finally released the A400 in Camo.  Our Beretta rep brought one by the store this morning and said we were the first dealer in the state to actually see it!  So much for everyone saying it would be released shortly after duck season.  We're placing orders Monday and the guns should start shipping in September.
> 
> It's a very sweet feeling gun.  Not as bulky as the Xtrema 2 and the kickoff is actually built into the stock rather than being added to the end of it.
> 
> Here's a teaser.....




Do ya'll still have one in stock ???  Headed your way to take a look if you do !!






nrohrbach said:


> It's a gas operated system with rotating bolt head and an updated feeding system. Shoots 2.75 to 3.5's, mix and match your 3 shells even. I couldn't get it foul if I tried, was loading a 3.5, then a 2.75 and 3, 2.75 then a 3.5, fires quick and spits em all out.
> 
> MSRP is $1700, saw one at Gander Mountain for $1495 I believe.





'Preciate the info !!  I figured it was inertia driven like the Benillis.


----------



## t bird (Oct 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do ya'll still have one in stock ???  Headed your way to take a look if you do !!
> 
> Quack, they had two a week or two ago but were sold in a few hours I think. Guns feels good. Not sure when they will get more in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

t bird said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Do ya'll still have one in stock ???  Headed your way to take a look if you do !!
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Victor, $1599 plus tax, none in stock, will be a couple weeks.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 2, 2011)

Got one Max 4 26" camo in stock.  Won't be here long!


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Dec 5, 2011)

C Cape said:


> Got one Max 4 26" camo in stock.  Won't be here long!



I hope you ordered two of them! That's not mine is it?


----------



## jmcdonou (Dec 5, 2011)

I love mine, went with the 30" and couldn't be happier.  "Had" to drive to Butler to get it...finally got to check out Barrow gun shop.  
$1551.49 OTD

Only problem is that I can't get back out until 12/13.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 5, 2011)

do they make it in a left handed model?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

jmcdonou said:


> I love mine, went with the 30" and couldn't be happier.  "Had" to drive to Butler to get it...finally got to check out Barrow gun shop.
> $1551.49 OTD
> 
> Only problem is that I can't get back out until 12/13.



Barrow's is something else! and his prices are unreal.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 5, 2011)

gunsmoke32 said:


> I hope you ordered two of them! That's not mine is it?



Haha, no sir...Yours is nestled safely in our office....


----------

